# Ethernet to USB Adaptor Problems



## Sheerz (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello and Thank you for taking interest in solving my problems. I have been having problems with our USB 10/100 Ethernet Adapter on my desktop computer. I have an older model desktop computer so without an Ethernet Port this piece of hardware was necessary. When we purchased the hardware and plugged it in it worked great but recently it has stopped working. I fixed the problem (so I thought) by unplugging and replugging it back in and when I got that familiar ring from my XP system I thought all was well. Well my hopes are crushed when my surfing in Firefox ends a couple of minutes later with the "Server not Found" message. I repeat the process of unplugging and replugging the hardware back in but the same thing happens. I have repaired the connection, used Computer Management in the Administrative tools to uninstall and reinstall the driver multiple times, scanned for spyware/viruses (I'm Clean), Cleaned the registry, and have unplugged and replugged the hardware in so many times I think I will break it before it is ever fixed. What really annoys me is that it will say it is connected by when I look at the packet count, none are being received. When it is actually working (very rare) I experience extremely SLOW browsing and few pages load at all. PLEASE HELP ME!!!! :upset:

*Some Useful Information*​
My Hardware is a USB 10/100 Ethernet Adapter
Its' model number is PN796
It has the names Farallon and Netline
The Driver it automatically uses is: ADM851X USB to Fast Ethernet Adapter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the adapter may be dying.

Have you considered a PCI Ethernet card? It's a much better solution to this issue, and they're pretty cheap.


----------



## Sheerz (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank You for your reply. We will consider that option and will post whether it works or not. Thank You again :grin:


----------

